# My sad little Flytrap



## Royalty (Jan 5, 2021)

I got this for half-off at the plant seller place abotu 2 weeks ago. None of them were looking very good but I wanted to try to see if I could bring it back. The dark/dead leaves where still green at the time of purchase but were deformed and have since wilted. (I am going to clip them)

However there is new growth so I am hoping it will come back. I changed out some of the sphagnum moss it came in.

Also is this plant good for an Avic? (joking)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 5, 2021)

They almost go dormant this time of year and usually lose leaves.
Provide as bright of light as you can and distilled water. Watch it doesn't get too chilled on a windowsill. You can clip out the dead.
Doesn't look half bad for half off. It's just winter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Royalty (Jan 5, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> They almost go dormant this time of year and usually lose leaves.
> Provide as bright of light as you can and distilled water. Watch it doesn't get too chilled on a windowsill. You can clip out the dead.
> Doesn't look half bad for half off. It's just winter.


I am hoping it is the dormancy. It is not near my window but it is pretty much always under or near my grow lights. My main livingroom light is actually one of those full spectrum grow light bulbs too haha. 

I am thinking of making up the busted-door exoterra I have into a paulidarium and would love if I could feature the flytraps there tho I do like them as a stand alone plant too. Carnivorous plants have always been my fav ever since I was a child. I used to beg my mom for one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoachCoach (Jan 6, 2021)

They can be stressed to death if their traps are triggered without food. Ya, trim the dead material. Hopefully you have it in a swampy high humidity enclosure. They get virtually zero nutrients from light and the soil.
Edit: Oh ya, what's that gold stem wrapped brush doing in the BG?


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 6, 2021)

RoachCoach said:


> They can be stressed to death if their traps are triggered without food. Ya, trim the dead material. Hopefully you have it in a swampy high humidity enclosure. They get virtually zero nutrients from light and the soil.


Traps can only be triggered a handful of times, after which they become immobile and later shed by the plant to be replaced. Overwatering during winter dormancy while indoors can rot the crown. They definitely do require energy from the sun, so says all that juicy green chlorophyll. The evolution of the trap is to make up for nutrient poor soil in their native habitat, namely nitrogen, which is supplemented with the insects it catches. The sun can burn them if they are not hardened off but I assure you, it's absolutely essential.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Royalty (Jan 6, 2021)

RoachCoach said:


> They can be stressed to death if their traps are triggered without food. Ya, trim the dead material. Hopefully you have it in a swampy high humidity enclosure. They get virtually zero nutrients from light and the soil.
> Edit: Oh ya, what's that gold stem wrapped brush doing in the BG?


Oh, just a fanbrush I was using for other terrarium stuff unrelated to the flytrap. I like it for spreading sand around in smaller terrariums. It is also good from brushing some of the dust off the sides of glass. I am also starting some lithops.


----------



## Royalty (Jan 6, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> Traps can only be triggered a handful of times, after which they become immobile and later shed by the plant to be replaced. Overwatering during winter dormancy while indoors can rot the crown. They definitely do require energy from the sun, so says all that juicy green chlorophyll. The evolution of the trap is to make up for nutrient poor soil in their native habitat, namely nitrogen, which is supplemented with the insects it catches. The sun can burn them if they are not hardened off but I assure you, it's absolutely essential.


I do need to watch my tendency to overwater plants. I do have some distilled water that I use for my frog in it.


----------



## RoachCoach (Jan 6, 2021)

Royalty said:


> I do need to watch my tendency to overwater plants. I do have some distilled water that I use for my frog in it.


Get a $35 distiller off eBay and save yourself like $200 per year. To clean them don't buy into the "cleaning solution". It's just citric acid. Which you can buy like 50 pounds for $40 vs the "cleaner for $5 for 8oz....
Edit: Every reptile or invert owner should own one of em'


----------



## basin79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Royalty said:


> I do need to watch my tendency to overwater plants. I do have some distilled water that I use for my frog in it.


I just collect rainwater for my carnivorous plants.


----------



## Royalty (Jan 9, 2021)

The flytrap looks a bit of a deeper green now. I did trim the dead stuff. Today I noticed the one trap is closed so I suppose it caught something. 

I am trying to make sure I do not overwater by using my spray bottle to keep it moist but not too damp. 

I also ended up buying some carnivorous plant seeds since they only had the flytraps here. I am not sure if I should hold off for spring to plant.


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 9, 2021)

Royalty said:


> I also ended up buying some carnivorous plant seeds since they only had the flytraps here. I am not sure if I should hold off for spring to plant.


I would.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Royalty (Jan 9, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> I would.


Do you have experience in sprouting seeds for them?

One of the websites for pitcher plants that I read says

"
Pitcher plant seed growing requires stratification. This means that the seeds grow best when put in a cold location for several months before they germinate to reproduce the chilly winters of their native lands. Moisten the planting medium first, then sow pitcher plant seeds by placing them on the medium surface. Place the pots in a warm area for a few days, then in the refrigerator for 6 to 8 weeks "

sounds kinda weird


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jan 9, 2021)

Royalty said:


> Do you have experience in sprouting seeds for them?
> 
> One of the websites for pitcher plants that I read says
> 
> ...


No. I've never germinated seeds for pitcher plants. I was just throwing it out there.
I have had to go through long waits when starting other plants whose seeds require cold stratification.
If they are reported to take a long time or need that long cycle of fluctuations, you could start now.
For monk's hood, belladonna and some daturas, I've started them as early as January. I've gotten pretty good results by moving those from a cold windowsill to the bathroom counter where it's warm every other week or so. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## KevinsWither (Jan 9, 2021)

I would recommend giving it a lot more light using a good growlight or putting it in sunlight. And use distilled water or RO water (I assume you know that but just putting it out there) to water the plant.


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 10, 2021)

Cold stratification is very important for plants from areas with serious winters, like northern varieties of Sarracenia purpuraea. Basically, in the wild it prevents seeds from sprouting in the fall and then immediately being killed by frost. There's an acid in the seeds that prevents germination but slowly decomposes during cold temperatures. Means plants sprout in spring. I've never done it with Sarracenia, but I want to say I have with Drosera. I'm honestly not sure, though--I never did have much luck with seeds. I've seen papers that compare results with and without stratification, though, and you get something like 3-4x germination rates with stratifying. 

I agree that if you're gonna start in spring, which you should, and you're going to stratify, you can start now. If you keep them in the cold for longer than 8 weeks it won't hurt them. What species are you trying to germinate?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Royalty (Jan 11, 2021)

schmiggle said:


> Cold stratification is very important for plants from areas with serious winters, like northern varieties of Sarracenia purpuraea. Basically, in the wild it prevents seeds from sprouting in the fall and then immediately being killed by frost. There's an acid in the seeds that prevents germination but slowly decomposes during cold temperatures. Means plants sprout in spring. I've never done it with Sarracenia, but I want to say I have with Drosera. I'm honestly not sure, though--I never did have much luck with seeds. I've seen papers that compare results with and without stratification, though, and you get something like 3-4x germination rates with stratifying.
> 
> I agree that if you're gonna start in spring, which you should, and you're going to stratify, you can start now. If you keep them in the cold for longer than 8 weeks it won't hurt them. What species are you trying to germinate?


Drosera "nidiformis" (20+ Seeds) Carnivorous Sundew Plant,
Drosera x snyderi 25s, Carnivorous Plant Sundew Seeds 

I was going to get pitcher plant seeds too, I think I forgot to add them to my cart. Might hold off anyway and see how successful I am with these. 

They are being shipped so might end up being a few weeks in the cold anyway. (it is Canadian winter here)


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 11, 2021)

Royalty said:


> Drosera "nidiformis" (20+ Seeds) Carnivorous Sundew Plant,
> Drosera x snyderi 25s, Carnivorous Plant Sundew Seeds
> 
> I was going to get pitcher plant seeds too, I think I forgot to add them to my cart. Might hold off anyway and see how successful I am with these.
> ...


Don't think you need stratification for those at all.


----------



## Royalty (Jan 11, 2021)

schmiggle said:


> Don't think you need stratification for those at all.


The seller contacted me and said they needed it


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 11, 2021)

Royalty said:


> The seller contacted me and said they needed it


Hmmm, well it won't hurt, but D. nidiformis is native to the KwaZula-Natal region in South Africa, so unless it's from high elevation it won't see much in the way of cool temps. Same goes for D. natalensis.


----------



## Royalty (Jan 11, 2021)

schmiggle said:


> Hmmm, well it won't hurt, but D. nidiformis is native to the KwaZula-Natal region in South Africa, so unless it's from high elevation it won't see much in the way of cool temps. Same goes for D. natalensis.


Hm, do you think they have the same "cool down" period in the winter months? Like the flytrap?

I might try half and half of each type and see what does better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 12, 2021)

Royalty said:


> Hm, do you think they have the same "cool down" period in the winter months? Like the flytrap?


Doubt it, the Green Swamp sees frost because of continental influence on climate and I don't think KwaZulu-Natal does. But I'm not sure, and that's more likely if these originate from, say, the Drakensberg than if they're from the coast.


Royalty said:


> I might try half and half of each type and see what does better.


That strikes me as a very good idea.


----------



## KaroKoenig (Jan 12, 2021)

They are pretty indeed when they blossom, I never knew. First time i saw that with the one we have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KevinsWither (Jan 13, 2021)

I would cut off the blossoms. This could weaken the plant.


----------

